# Who is gonna use a bow for turkey?



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

Just seeing who is gonna attempt long beards with a bow this spring. Does anybody use a portable blind? What kinda broadheads are you gonna shoot? I have seen the video for the Gobbler Gilloutine, not sure if I wanna try one yet.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I am going to try it for the first time this year. I probably wont use my blind. I am just going to use my regular hunting set up and hope it works!! Good luck


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i got one last year and i plan on getting one this year. i used a double bull blind and a good fixed blade broadhead. last year i took mine at 28 yards, made it ten feet before it was over.

mark


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

I hunt gobblers in a meduim wooded area. Big trees. I am gonna try and set up so he has to walk past a tree and give me time to draw my bow unseen.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Good luck guys. Just refrain from taking a shot when the gobbler is face-on, and you will do well! Burl


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I shoot a 100 grain muzzy 4 blade backed up by a NEET adder point.


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

Hay Rem,How do thouse adder points work for ya?.Have you shot anything with them yet?.

I shot a jake last year with a Phantom 4 blade.I hit it just a little hi where the wing comes out of the body,and it came out just behind his oppsit leg.The bird went about 25ft. and that was it.

Going to try and get 2 this year.Man-o-man what a rush!!!.pan. :wink:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

It prevents you from getting a pass through on a bird. So even if you make a bad hit, the Muzzy lodges in the body cavity and does its job. I shot a hen in the fall, hit her in the base of the wings (broadside shot) and she went about 20 yards. No exit, and she was cut up pretty good inside.

:sniper:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

a years ago I went hunting for deer and somehow I saw nine turkey which is closer to me and I have fall bow tag for turkey and I pick out the big tom and I shot him in five yards at least and stuck by the tree and wait for deer come in 35 minutes shot buck. It was my greatest day I ever had


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

im gonna try it i think... ima have someone backing me up with the shot gun tho i think... incase i miss its my first year trying lol


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

this is the first time i have drawn a spring turkey tag...or any turkey tag for that matter. i am gonna try it with my bow for sure. maybe if it gets down to the last day i will blast one with a shotgun, but i doubt it. hopefully i don't make it to the last day before i blaze an Axis through a long-beard out of the double bull.

kase


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

If your hunting from a blind, take bouth with you.If for some reason he hangs up out of bow range, then,BOOM.lol.pan.


----------

